# Updated with link... I think I have the .bin file.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay, there are no garantees here, but I think I have it. So how do I post it?

Gene

http://public.me.com/akj


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

I dont know how to post it, but can you tell us what version you had previously (such as 2.3.3 (431100003))?  Im so anxious to get the update myself, but I have begun to lose hope.  Thanks for giving it a go!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

What type of Kindle do you have (K2 US, K2i, KDX US, or KDX i) ?  The bin file you have will only work on the same type of Kindle.


There are many, many sites where you can upload the file and create a web address that you can post here for others to use to go get the file.

box.net, mediafire.com, or drop.io are some of the popular ones right now.


Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

If it is for a K2US you can email ir to me: [email protected] and I can post it.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I had 2.3.3, but now that I have been updated to 2.5, I don't know what the last numbers were with the 2.3.3 update.  But I can tell you what my Kindle 2 now says:  2.5 (472900057)  The file I recovered from the Kindle 2 is listed as:  Update_431100003_472900057.bin and it is 13.2 MB in size.  So is this the correct file?

Gene


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I had 2.3.3, but now that I have been updated to 2.5, I don't know what the last numbers were with the 2.3.3 update. But I can tell you what my Kindle 2 now says: 2.5 (472900057) The file I recovered from the Kindle 2 is listed as: Update_431100003_472900057.bin and it is 13.2 MB in size. So is this the correct file?


AGAIN. What type of Kindle do you have?


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

My Kindle 2 is the US version.  But I have tried to copy and paste this file into an email and it doesn't move over to the email.  So how do I get this file out to you?

Gene


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

You should be able to add it as an attachment to your e-mail message.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

13.2 MB may exceed your email limits.  Do you know how to zip (compress) a file?  Try that first.

Or see above post about using box.net, drop.io or ....


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I have tried that by dragging and dropping, by using the attach file button in Outlook, and copying and pasting.  None of these methods have worked.  Could the file be protected in a way which keeps it form being copied?

Gene


----------



## jeanniespc (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to have the update also for k2 us.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Try uploading it to a free file sharing service like mediafire, rapidshare, etc.  Make sure folks know it's 2.3.3 to 2.5 for the US K2.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

This is the version I'm looking for. A lot of people have been hosting their files at sites like mediafire dot com. If you want you can try emailing it to me (if you can get it to work) at suicidepact at gmail dotcom and I can put it in my public Dropbox folder for all to grab.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, please please upload this file!  Many of us have been waiting!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

You may be able to upload it to my iDisk: http://public.me.com/akj

If you're able to upload it there, others can download it from the same location.

Edit: I've made sure you can upload there...


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is a drop.io site to try to upload.

http://drop.io/KindleFiles

Just go there and click Add. Should be self explanatory after that.

Let us know it you can get it there.

Thanks


----------



## jeanniespc (Jun 5, 2009)

But does anyone have the 2.5 update for the US K2?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

That's what he says he has... now we just have to get him to upload it!


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I am hoping this works out. I'd love to have 2.5 for this weekend's gaming. It'd be a great test of the feasibility of using the K2 for gaming with PDF's.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Uh Oh, OP has gone off line.

I hope that means he has an antique browser without tabs?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

If the OP's Kindle has already updated, hasn't the .bin file already been deleted?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

There are ways to recover the bin file.  Sometimes they have been successful and sometimes not.  We will have to wait until OP puts the file where someone else can download and try and update their Kindle.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> There are ways to recover the bin file. Sometimes they have been successful and sometimes not. We will have to wait until OP puts the file where someone else can download and try and update their Kindle.


I knew there'd be ways to recover it by someone who's a techie, but I didn't think the OP was one. Guess we'll see.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sure hope that Gene is able to upload this to a sharing site! 

I've been checking my K2 (US) "settings" every 1/2 hour for the past couple of weeks.......


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I knew there'd be ways to recover it by someone who's a techie, but I didn't think the OP was one. Guess we'll see.


You don't think he's using the old "Do you know how to keep a bunch of K2 US owners in suspense?" joke, do you? Not even I would sink that low.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> You don't think he's using the old "Do you know how to keep a bunch of K2 US owners in suspense?" joke, do you? Not even I would sink that low.


Nope. That would be lower than low!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Seems to be! Eh, Dave?!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, he is just up the freeway from me and we are having some great global warming outside right now.  And he already has 2.5!!!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

So you are saying he's sitting outside, enjoying the sunshine and creating his collections...bummer!?  Not looking good for us!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

This bin file is more elusive than the chupacabra!  Nobody seems to be able the find it!  Sigh...


----------



## lvilgen (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the US K2 2.5 bin file. I've tried three times with no success.

Here is the file:

http://www.4shared.com/file/UwMI_SKl/Update_431100003_472900057.html


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

lvilgen said:


> This is the US K2 2.5 bin file. I've tried three times with no success.
> 
> Here is the file:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/UwMI_SKl/Update_431100003_472900057.html


That is the same exact file that was posted for the KDX. That must be why it isn't working. Take that back; the file was 431108003 (noticed the 8 )...


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Downloaded it. Transferred to my K2 US.

Started update but eventually failed.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

lvilgen said:


> This is the US K2 2.5 bin file. I've tried three times with no success.
> 
> Here is the file:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/UwMI_SKl/Update_431100003_472900057.html


Interesting. I downloaded the file and put it in the root of my Kindle and Update your Kindle was grayed out.

I plugged the Kindle back into my computer and the file had disappeared from the root directory. It happened three times, then I just gave up.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There hasn't been much luck with the .bin files recovered with Recuva. I think we're going to have to wait it out, or hope someone gets lucky and catches it before it's installed.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm getting an update failure with the letters U0002 in the bottom left hand corner of the page. Bummer.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Amazon have worked out how to stop sharing the bin. When I got the update yesterday I did nothing to the kindle but immediately recovered the bin file to share it. It was loaded up to mobilereads but a review of the file showed it had been overwritten by a book I had bought months ago from Amazon and not even read yet. The file was 13megs. From memory this was exactly the same thing that happened with lulucello's file.
Also the hacks don't work with 2.5. We will have to wait til the tecchies get it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They must have only disabled the K2 ones or something because the 2.3.4/2.3.3 files for DX seem to be working.  I know for a fact the 2.3.4 does since it worked on mine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> They must have only disabled the K2 ones or something because the 2.3.4/2.3.3 files for DX seem to be working. I know for a fact the 2.3.4 does since it worked on mine.


I think it has to do with how it's grabbed. I don't know if the files that have been used have been recovered orr if they were grabbed before they were installed. I'm betting they were grabbed prior to installation.


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

That bin file it's over written by this books:

Love Stargirl - Jerry Spinelli
Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer
It Girl, Epologue - Cecily Von Ziegesar
Reading The Philosopher's Stone - Unknown
Inkdeath - Cornelia Funke

so it will not work..


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems that they have only done this with the K2I's for some reason.  The DX ones seems to be working, not sure about the K2's/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking luvmy4brats is right in that the people who have the working ones were lucky enough to grab the bin off their Kindles for us before they were installed and then written over.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That would seem logical, but aren't the chances of that happening so remote?  Or incredibly lucky.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> That would seem logical, but aren't the chances of that happening so remote? Or incredibly lucky.


Not really. Not if you have a hack on the Kindle. When 2.3 downloaded, it sat on my Kindle until I removed the hack. I was able to copy it over to my computer, uninstall the hack, then install the update.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Pushka said:


> That would seem logical, but aren't the chances of that happening so remote? Or incredibly lucky.


Or incredibly impatient.  If it happened to be grabbed by someone who is checking their Update option very frequently in the hope that the update has downloaded and the "Update Your Kindle" option is now ready to click! (Not that I'm doing that, oh, no.) Then if that someone was kind enough to hold off updating until they'd plugged the Kindle into their computer and grabbed the bin file.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, so if a few people continue to have the hacks on, then surely it must be captured soon!  And then the developers can get it and the hacks can be recreated.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

So the file will download to Kindles that have the hack, but won't install and then overwrite itself, and then remain on the Kindle? Interesting...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> So the file will download to Kindles that have the hack, but won't install and then overwrite itself, and then remain on the Kindle? Interesting...


Unless Amazon has changed things for this update. When 2.3 downloaded and I had the hack on, my Kindle wouldn't go to sleep on it's own. I hooked it up to my computer and saw the file.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Unless Amazon has changed things for this update. When 2.3 downloaded and I had the hack on, my Kindle wouldn't go to sleep on it's own. I hooked it up to my computer and saw the file.


I've never "seen" the file, but I've usually been on the early end of receipt for updates. For all the previous ones, I'll take the hacks off when new ones are released (usually a few days to a week after an update is widely released), connect wireless and hit sync a few times. Download shows up within a couple of minutes, newly updated hacks go back on. I've never had to do a manual download.

This time, I tried the same routine and nada. And I don't have the patience to live without my hacks.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I've always had to download and install, but that's because I travel so much and am often out of range. If my US K2 were to wirelessly update, it would be the first time in the 15 months I've owned it. I'd like to see that just for my own curiosity. Then again, the quicker I get the .bin file the better.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay, I haven't been at home since yesterday morning, and now I am on a netbook away from home which doesn't have that file on it.  But I will be home later this evening, and will try again to get the 2.5 .bin file uploaded to one of the sites I have seen links for here.

What I need now before then is some advice on how to get this file to paste anywhere other than just my desktop.  Everytime I try to paste it anywhere else it just doesn't show up at the desired location.  I right click on the file and choose copy, then I go to Outlook to paste it, I right click and choose paste, and nothing shows up.  I have tried dragging and dropping the file, and that does work either.  So what is it with this file not moving from one location to another?

Is something altered when recovering the file that doesn't allow it to be moved into an email?

Gene


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

(I'm assuming you're on Windows)

Your computer may be reading the file as a "protected operating system" file. When you have an explorer window open, go up to View > Folder Options. In there are some things you can uncheck: Hide Protected files (or something like that), you can also make sure "hide extensions" is unchecked. Basically, choose the options that would let you see all kinds of files 

I would think that copying the file off the kindle and pasting it to your desktop would do the trick...


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The 2.5 USK2 .bin file is uploaded on the site listed below. Good Luck!

http://public.me.com/akj

Gene


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it this one? Update_431100003_472900057_1.bin

I put it in the root, then safely disconnected, but 'update...' in the settings menu is still grayed out.


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> The 2.5 USK2 .bin file is uploaded on the site listed below. Good Luck!
> 
> http://public.me.com/akj
> 
> Gene


Damaged bin file..

But.. Thanks for the effort !!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

There is another one which doesn't have the underline at the end of the file name.  I will upload it to the same site.

Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Try the new .bin file which doesn't have the underline at the end of the file name uploaded to http://public.me.com/akj

Gene


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Still no go for me. I've never done this before and I'm using old instructions so it's possible I'm missing something. 

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Gene, couldn't help noticing your .sig stuff. Are you finding the 2.5 font boost to be helpful? Or were you good with the previous version in that regard? I am mostly happy with 2.3.3's largest font but am looking forward to the boost in size for a few books.


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Which folder should the bin file be uploaded to on the kindle?


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Missy, for what it's worth, I'm following these directions: http://www.mobileread.mobi/forums/showthread.php?t=45292 Basically, put the file in the root directory (very top).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope... doesn't work either. Thanks for trying though Gene!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Since the 2.5 update, I moved to the next font up and it works nicely for me.

Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

"There hasn't been much luck with the .bin files recovered with Recuva. I think we're going to have to wait it out, or hope someone gets lucky and catches it before it's installed."

I think luvmy4brats assessment of the recovered .bin file from Recuva is right on.  Sorry it didn't work for everyone.

Gene


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

It seems like you have to copy the file before the system has actually updated. You basically have to "trap" it by not allowing it to update by having a one of the hacks on your system. The only problem is since it's random whose Kindle might be updated, those who do want the update have removed their hacks, so they can't "trap" should they get the update. Kind of a Catch-22.


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried both files as well. When I copied them over and tried updating, the Update Kindle was grayed out for me as well. I am using version 2.3.3 to try to update from. When I restart the kindle both files are still there in the root folder. Oh well. I was hoping it would work. I will have to wait until amazon posts the update. I get really crappy reception where I am.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am thinking that the people with hacks on still are checking their root directories from time to time to see if the bin is there?  I just read of someone on Amazon finding the bin just sitting there.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That would be sweet if someone found a non-updated US K2 version I could install before I fly away. It looks like the 3rd wave of updates is going out (slowly) according to genuineheidi in her thread here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24885.msg464984/topicseen.html#new. Hopefully all those that are as eager as I am will get the update soon.


----------

